# bfd1124 outputs question



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 2 subs and would like to send different EQ sets to them from the BFD. Is the 1/4" output on the BFD stereo? If so, this is possible. Right now, I have a mono > RCA adapter > RCA splitter > each sub. So each sub is getting the same EQ.

Can I use a Stereo 1/4" to stereo RCA and send different filter sets to each sub seperately? Or is this not recommended?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, you can put the splitter in front of the BFD, and then send one output to each sub. This will allow you to EQ each sub separately.

If your subs are located symmetrically in a symmetrical room, one set of filters should work for both, so splitting the signal and EQing separately isn’t necessary. Same thing if both subs are co-located in either a symmetrical or non-symmetrical room.

It’s a different story of your placement is asymmetrical in either a symmetrical or non-symmetrical room. The collective wisdom from this Forum shows that if you EQ each sub separately for optimal response, combined response will probably be whacked. It may be best just to EQ their combined output as a single source with a single set of filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

The BFD has two independant channels (ie left and right) if that's what you mean. It's up to you what you do with them, but there's no reason they need to have the same EQ.

I've tried it both way, and have had better luck using a single EQ with multiple subs rather than EQing each sub individually but it would depend on several factors so I'd say try it both ways and see which works best for you.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use only the right output on my bfd to one input one my EP4000 to run both my co located subs. I then set my amp to run parralel so that I only need to use one input of the amp for both channels. Dont need to split the signal from the bfd then. Works perfect for me. I still use both gains on the EP4000 independantly.

cheers Graham
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

